# Wilson Staff Spine Driver



## RGDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Just a quick note to say how impressed I am with this driver.
I found this on the internet, and it makes interesting reading.

http://www.golfmagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/5626

Having parted with my 12* G5 just a week ago, I felt the need to put another 12 degree driver in my bag....but which one to go for?

I knew that I didn't want anything with too strong a shaft and ideally something "easy" to use (i.e. 12, maybe 11 degrees) but not as high and "3 wood-like" as my winter club, the benny HT.

Here's a little photo of the rather ugly beast







I tried it on the range in two shafts and then on a monitor with full "stat" feedback. Everything looked good, although I was worried about the spin rate at about 2,900 rpm.

Anyway, I needn't have worried. On the course, it performed quite staggeringly well.







It's pretty long in the shaft! but remarkably stable in every way. I guess it's like the Callaway FTi model, in that it has massive perimeter weighting etc. and huge MOI (yawn, yawn).

Anyhow.....it goes very, very, very, straight. I hit one or two pulls/pushes, but seemingly, the ball just goes straight. No hint of movement right or left, just arrow straight. So, if you want to fade or hook, forget it! If you want a driver that goes down the middle, never veers off target and might add even 10-20 more yards to your drive....you'll know where to look. 

Awesome.....and all for Â£99 C/F.....


----------



## Handycap (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't say it's a particularly attractive club, but as strange as this may sound, that can be a psychological advantage. If it behaves as well for you as your posting suggests, detrimental comments in the looks department from me or your fellow players will be quaffed by the results this club produces for you.
Now that's a satisfying result!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't say it's a particularly attractive club, but as strange as this may sound, that can be a psychological advantage. If it behaves as well for you as your posting suggests, detrimental comments in the looks department from me or your fellow players will be quaffed by the results this club produces for you.
Now that's a satisfying result!
		
Click to expand...

It's as ugly as it gets!!

t.b.h. I think it's all black magic. Last week, I couldn't buy a straight ball. Today, the only dodgy ones were when I tried to force a draw.
The shaft is pretty 1980's kajagoogoo and the headcover is a sin against humanity....maybe I should get a crocodile or something novelty......
I can't imagine anything will be big enough for it's vast size though.....oddly, the actual face isn't that big....just the hideous design of the metal behind it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't like it when I hit it but I think that was just me. I have to say it reminds me of the Cleveland Hi Bore XLS but if its going straight does it matter what it looks like


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 14, 2009)

I personally dont like it it sounds very tinny ,but if it works for you then good luck and enjoy ,especially at that price.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, it's always a fine line. I tried the FTi and couldn't get on with it. I guess any driver with a sculpted chamber (as opposed to a traditional shape or bullet type) is going to seem odd. 
Did you try it on a range or in an AG?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2009)

Went to a Wilson demo day at Birds Hill so was hitting it on a range. I didn't really like the way it sat behind the ball or the feel of the clubface. Those I hit well were ok for distance and flight but middle of the road and not earth shattering performance wise. Its a functional club (not one for me) and its not a bank breaker either


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 14, 2009)

No our pro is sponsored by Wilson and he had them in the shop and one of my mates had one out on a demo, i hit about 6 balls with it but for me it didnt suit my eye and didnt go very far but it was straight as a die just as you said.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe a shaft thing. Do you have a matrix one in your R7?

Wilson seemed to go to a lot of trouble over the shafts in this driver. There is really very little between them all (the RL/R and S)......If I'd played today with either of the others, it would have been a disaster, according to the LM.

The RL was just one gram lighter but had a higher torque and softer tip.....the result.....pulls that went left, really left!!! and short too!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2009)

I just had their demo version in 10.5 loft and regular flex. I think a lot of it was the indian though but I do like the matrix in my R7. It seems much more in tune with my idiosynchrantic swing


----------



## kid2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey RGDave,
Im a big big wilson fan and when these came out i was mad totake one out curiosity got the better of me one day so i took one out 10.5 deg stiff shaft..
Looks wise i liked it and like you said it feels very solid and stable swinging it i was hitting it very well but the downer for me was the unusal impact sound its an aquired taste and for me its a big selling point for this club.
its like marmite you either love it or hate it and i hated it..... im currently using a Ping G10 10.5 deg at the moment but i think ill road test the new wilson smooth and see how that feels.....


----------



## RGDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks wise i liked it and like you said it feels very solid and stable swinging it i was hitting it very well but the downer for me was the unusal impact sound its an aquired taste
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it sounds terrible, but when if goes like a rocket and flies straight, who's to complain.

Anyone turning it down because of looks or sound is missing out i.m.o. Straighter and further than my "equivalent" G5....enough said.


----------



## kid2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mornin RGDave,
The more im reading these replies the more im half thinking to change even if its just to quiten the critics  Maybe im just a wilson Snob .
If im honest with mysel when i first hit the spine i had only a couple of rounds under my belt but iv played maybe 40 rounds since and my swing has got a bit more consistant so it mite be time for a change of heart. if its longer than your G5 Maybe it could quiten my G10........


----------



## RGDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Before thinking about re-visiting the Spine driver....I'm going to try a shoot-out at the club tomorrow with "borrowed" W/S Dd6 and a Callaway FTi. The Dd6 belongs to a junior and the FTi someone on the committee....who wants to sell it for an FT9 (or something wierd).

Should be interesting.


----------



## kid2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya iv had a Dd6+ got on ok with it i was a bit inconsistant with it the face is kinde low and stretched as opposed to the Dd6 there 2 different clubs... the Dd6 has 2 weights in the rear of the sole to promote launch i think and the face is deeper than the Dd6+ wilson brought out after that you should pick up a Dd6 for handy money now though as there about 3 years old i think......
Manufacturers bring out new clubs every year often even a couple of times a year to try get customers to change.
take for instance the Ping G5 serious club then they brought out the G10 side by side these clubs look the same and play the same yet you can still buy a spanky new G5 here in ireland for about 125 â‚¬ and the G10 will cost about 250 .................. wheres the sense in that.... i spent an hour and a half there earlier tormenting myself in my local golf shop looking at clubs... one i was impressed with was the macgregor mactec driver looks a really nice solid club for not much money...


----------



## RGDave (Jun 18, 2009)

In the end, I did a test with quite a few drivers.

I took my new Spine, the benny HT, my Callaway FT-3 and two borrowed clubs.

To my mind, both the FTi and W/S Spine are both straighter....not just a little i.m.o. but actually a lot.

The Dd6 was poor and the junior who'd suggested a Spine had to admit he hit my Spine better and longer.....even with more loft.

If I had to say which went the furthest, the FT-3 probably pips it by a whisker. It's 10* and IS sweet, but probably still a little unforgiving for me.....in other words, sometimes, it just doesn't take off well!! 

- - - - - - - -

Anyhow, as a final comment, I used the Spine today in a full game and it was incredible. Shortest was a modest 225....longest almost 260 and average 230-240 I'd say.
I realise this is nothing to some folk, but for a gentle swing and 90-95 mph clubhead speed, I reckon this is good.....mostly because I didn't actually miss a fairway by more than a yard or two (and our fairways are narrow! )

I was very straight full stop today.....managed to bag 3 birdies and knock it round to 74 off yellow.....mmmmm


----------



## kid2 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Dave...
Thats seriously good scoring.... it done its job for you so.. youve tested 5 good clubs there and its finished in the top 2.... any driver that keeps you on the short stuff is no bad thing... Anyone complain about the noise.


----------



## Espada (Jun 23, 2009)

I might give one of these a go as they are a bargain at under 100, if it is any good I might get it.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 25, 2009)

UPDATE.

I'm really getting in my stride with this driver now.

Played today, used it on;

4th par 4.   90 to go on 342 = 252
7th par 5.   230 to go on 500 = 270
11th par 4.  205 to go on 447 (uphill drive) = 242
12th par 5.  240 to go on 504 = 264
13th par 4.  75 to go on 340 = 265
14th par 4.  155 to go on 392 (uphill) = 237

Oddly, I backed off using it at the 9th as I was too close for a full shot last 2 times out.

It didn't feel as sweet as last game, but the results were EVEN better.....and straighter

Not bad for 90-95 mph and 12 degrees!


----------



## kid2 (Jun 25, 2009)

UPDATE.

I'm really getting in my stride with this driver now.

Played today, used it on;

4th par 4.   90 to go on 342 = 252
7th par 5.   230 to go on 500 = 270
11th par 4.  205 to go on 447 (uphill drive) = 242
12th par 5.  240 to go on 504 = 264
13th par 4.  75 to go on 340 = 265
14th par 4.  155 to go on 392 (uphill) = 237

Oddly, I backed off using it at the 9th as I was too close for a full shot last 2 times out.

It didn't feel as sweet as last game, but the results were EVEN better.....and straighter

Not bad for 90-95 mph and 12 degrees! 

Click to expand...


Hey dave 
Tiger will have to be watching over his shoulder....
there selling a second hand spine in my local golf shop for 99â‚¬ its in good condition but its stiff shaft 10.5 degrees.... was gonna purchase just to get it and practice for a bit dunno what to do though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2009)

Good shooting Dave. Think I'll wait for the batteries to go on this driver as you'll be thrashing me when we meet up next


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2009)

If anyone is looking at one of these, had an email from justgolfonline, they are now selling them for Â£79.00


----------



## RGDave (Jun 30, 2009)

Good spot!

Â£79.....that IS a bargain.

Still performing for me.....


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 7, 2009)

can't deny it's a good price and despite hitting it well when I tried it, I just can't get past two things;
the sound - it sounded like hitting a cracked bean can
the white shaft - it's too prominent

still I'll have another chance to assess it Thrursday, my doubles partner uses one.


----------



## HTL (Jul 7, 2009)

Think we have found a driver that the majority of the GM Forum like. I love mine, Wilson replaced the shaft after I snapped it the first time no questions asked however, they put one of those orange V2 shafts in that I couldn't get on with and ended up breaking it again during a swing. Decided I know it works for me so I'm just gonna but another, for 80 quid its a bargain!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2009)

HTL, you have just got to stop going to the gym. I bet Tiger doesn't break as many shafts as you do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2009)

Having seen him hit 4 irons 200+ yards for fun (and measured on SC) I'm scared he won't keep the driver in the same postcode


----------



## ericsonnycon (Jul 13, 2009)

If anyone is looking at one of these, had an email from justgolfonline, they are now selling them for Â£79.00
		
Click to expand...

They have a big add in my local paper tonight, huge July clearance and like you say the wilson spine driver for Â£79!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a blast on the range at AG the other day with this driver, very impressed with it, did not buy one as nothing wrong with my driver, however my mate who was testing some irons, chose to keep his old irons and buy this driver as he was hitting a lot further and with more control than his own driver.

Cheers

Midnight.

PS Got it for Â£79 at Just golf online.


----------

